# firefly pied



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Fire flys are stunning..pastelpieds are cool..wonder what a super/firefly pied would look like..any thoughts :2thumb:


----------



## danny millard (Feb 12, 2010)

what makes a firefly is it pastel x fire forgive me if im wrong


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

danny millard said:


> what makes a firefly is it pastel x fire forgive me if im wrong


Yeh..nice snake :2thumb:


----------



## danny millard (Feb 12, 2010)

how much do firefli royasl go for


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

danny millard said:


> how much do firefli royasl go for


 At the moment around £1000 mark I think : victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

jnr said:


> Fire flys are stunning..pastelpieds are cool..wonder what a super/firefly pied would look like..any thoughts :2thumb:


interesting thought bruce...
would sure be bright

would it be worth the 1:16 from 'fire het x pastel het' tho?
because all the other offspring would be 66% hets


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

alan1 said:


> interesting thought bruce...
> would sure be bright
> 
> would it be worth the 1:16 from 'fire het x pastel het' tho?
> because all the other offspring would be 66% hets


I was thinking..if you produced a pair of pastel pieds..bred the male to a fire possibly producing a firefly 100% het pied ,bred the firefly het back to a pastel pied female..this could produce super firefly pieds..(edit) Just musing on possibilities ..wouldnt that be a 1-4 shot may be:2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

jnr said:


> bred the firefly het back to a pastel pied female..this could produce super firefly pieds..(edit) Just musing on possibilities ..wouldnt that be a 1-4 shot may be:2thumb:


would be 1:16, a visual pied/pied combo would be 1:4
but there'd be other interesting bits in there like pastel, super pastel, and fire pieds


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

alan1 said:


> would be 1:16, a visual pied/pied combo would be 1:4
> but there'd be other interesting bits in there like pastel, super pastel, and fire pieds


True..might even get blackels pieds at some point lol! :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

jnr said:


> True..might even get blackels pieds at some point lol! :2thumb:


slight problem there...
BlakEL, BlakEL het pied, and BlakEL pied would look identical
so you'd have to keep every one until proven, see you in 10 years lol


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

alan1 said:


> slight problem there...
> BlakEL, BlakEL het pied, and BlakEL pied would look identical
> so you'd have to keep every one until proven, see you in 10 years lol


Hahaha..wonder if they would look like the lesser pied :2thumb:


----------

